# Fish based food?



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

Recently I've discovered that Nico really loves fish so I was thinking about trying a fish based food. Does anyone here have any recommendations? I've heard a lot of good things about Orijen 6 fish , but I think that's just a little out of my price range. I usually try to stay below $30 for a 15lb bag. Are any of the Natural Balance fish formulas any good? Those and the Merrick Trout seem to be more in my price range and available at my local store.

Also would it be easier to just buy her fish at the store and give her some throughout the day? If so what kind of fish should I look for? I'm allergic to seafood so I literally have no clue about fish at all...any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Ocean Fish is required by law to be preserved with Ethoxiquin so i would stay away from any recipe that has an Ocean fish as the main ingredient.


----------



## Baileyby (Oct 17, 2009)

Acana Pacifica form the makers of Orijen could be one to consider. It is also a little cheaper than Orijen.


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

What about Wellness Core Ocean?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I used California Naturals Herring and sweet potato for one dog for over 2yrs with good results. If I was looking for grainfree fish, I'd look at Wellness Core's and some of the Natural Balances. It seems like most of the fish ones, at least the grainfree ones, are higher priced


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Actually Orijen and Acana both don't use ethoxyquin. They are from Canada, and we don't have such a law. They aren't even preserved, just caught fresh and refrigerated until processed. Not even froze and no preservatives added.

So I highly recommend either Orijen 6 Fish or Acana Pacifica. 

Nia likes fish based foods a lot as well. My favorite is Orijen 6 Fish but you're right, it is very pricey.


----------



## sassykzt (Oct 25, 2009)

Wellness Core ocean also doesn't use ethoxyquin. If you go on their website & sign up for newsletter/email-- they will send you monthly coupons. Have you checked eBay for dog food coupons. I found a couple for $5 & $10 off bags of Orijen that I paid 1.99 & shipping. I give my 3 "guys" sardines & wild fish often. Personally, I stay away from farm raised fish. Also, are you allergic to shellfish or all seafood? Don't know how severe your allergy is, but would you react if you touched the food?


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Nature's Variety also does not use ethoxyquin. They have a salmon formula in their Prairie line.

It's about 30$ for a 15lb bag, though


----------



## shets114 (Sep 10, 2008)

Every year you hear on the news about how we should restrict the amount of fish in our own diets. 
Why would we consider feeding our pets a steady diet of it? 

If anything the fish used in pet food would be higher contaminates than our own. 

JMO....


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Mine love it. I rotate the protein sources. Right now mine are on mostly fish.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

shets114 said:


> Every year you hear on the news about how we should restrict the amount of fish in our own diets.
> Why would we consider feeding our pets a steady diet of it?
> 
> If anything the fish used in pet food would be higher contaminates than our own.
> ...


I rotate as well. 1/3 time is fish, 1/3 time chicken/turkey and 1/3 time red meat.

But honestly I eat fish almost every single day. I don't think it's a huge problem. Especially since a lot of the fish in dog food (especially Orijen) are not fish prone to having too much heavy metals in their body.

I think I read that somewhere, not 100% sure though.


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

shets114 said:


> Every year *you* hear on the news about how we should restrict the amount of fish in our own diets.
> Why would we consider feeding our pets a steady diet of it?
> 
> If anything the fish used in pet food would be higher contaminates than our own.
> ...



No *I* haven't heard anything about that. I'm allergic to fish so , undoubtedly , anything that came on the news about fish went in one ear and out the other. Still, I don't recall hearing anything about not eating fish and definitely haven't heard anything about it being unsafe for dogs(not counting ethoxyquin). I have friends and family that eat fish regularly, with no ill effects at all, so what's the problem with fish?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

nico8 said:


> No *I* haven't heard anything about that. I'm allergic to fish so , undoubtedly , anything that came on the news about fish went in one ear and out the other. Still, I don't recall hearing anything about not eating fish and definitely haven't heard anything about it being unsafe for dogs(not counting ethoxyquin). I have friends and family that eat fish regularly, with no ill effects at all, so what's the problem with fish?


Hmm...I think the issue is that nowadays a lot of the fish have lots of heavy metals like mercury in their bodies. And when we eat it, it accumulates in our body because we can't process heavy metals and excrete it as waste. So if we eat fish everyday for 20 years we might have a toxicity issue with certain metals.


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Hmm...I think the issue is that nowadays a lot of the fish have lots of heavy metals like mercury in their bodies. And when we eat it, it accumulates in our body because we can't process heavy metals and excrete it as waste. So if we eat fish everyday for 20 years we might have a toxicity issue with certain metals.


Ah I see... Since I keep my dog on a feeding rotation(much like yours Michiyo-Fir) wouldn't that nullify any ill-effects? I mean obviously something like that takes time to build up so if I was only feeding it once every couple of months it shouldn't be a problem...right?


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

On the mercury issue, it really depends where the fish comes from. I trust the Orijen people aren't lying to us about their fish. I don't think it'd be a problem for dogs though plus the rotation is definitely the way to be cautious about it. I also think it's a good way to keep doggies on their toes about what's for dinner.

Apparently doggies like fish! Lexi loves her Orijen 6Fish. It is pricey but I make the sacrifice. The 15.4lb bag lasts her a little over a month, so I think it's somewhat reasonable.

I would recommend you the Acana one though, since it is a little cheaper and practically the same as Orijen. Maybe I will try it myself.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

nico8 said:


> Ah I see... Since I keep my dog on a feeding rotation(much like yours Michiyo-Fir) wouldn't that nullify any ill-effects? I mean obviously something like that takes time to build up so if I was only feeding it once every couple of months it shouldn't be a problem...right?


I don't think it's a problem at all. Also Orijen says they test their fish for mercury and other heavy metals and only use the ones at acceptable levels for human consumption.

I'm eating fish everyday and I really don't see the harm in it. Plus Nia is only getting a lot of fish every 3 bags of food. 

But Orijen does have salmon meal in all its formulas I believe. It makes my dog's coat shiny and reduces shedding so I love it. Besides it's a relatively minor ingredient in the other 2 non-fish formulas.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Isn't Mercury mostly a problem with carnivorous fish? Because they eat and absorb mercury from all their prey. I always thought that herbivorous fish were safer to eat.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Pai said:


> Isn't Mercury mostly a problem with carnivorous fish? Because they eat and absorb mercury from all their prey. I always thought that herbivorous fish were safer to eat.


Yup you're right. But some fish like salmon is commonly used in dog food and people start to get worried about heavy metal content.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.gotmercury.org/article.php?list=type&type=75


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

My dogs like fish as well. 
I just feed them ... fish
Mackerel and salmon are pretty reasonably priced.


----------



## Jordan S (Nov 21, 2009)

what about taste of the wild pacific stream? nb is too low in protein for my taste.


----------



## mollyshuman (Aug 26, 2009)

Mine like Natural Balance Fish and sweet potato. It uses Salmon...they love it!


----------



## luvfla (Nov 21, 2009)

We also use NB fish & sweet potato & put a speck of Wellness canned Salmon in it....just to spoil them a bit.


----------

